

Third of staff 'more productive' working from home in O2 experiment - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3348926/one-third-of-o2-staff-more-productive-working-from-home/

======
adrianhoward
Random thoughts:

* O2, as a company, would sell more of their products if more people worked at home

* "claimed" is an interesting word choice in "one-third claimed that they actually got more work done"

* This may say more about the working environment at Slough than the advantages of working from home (what would be the US equivalent of Slough I wonder....)

* This was "a pilot that required them to work from home for one day" - not one day a week, not for extended periods, but for one day...

